# Handmade Hedgehog Cage



## Thicks1943 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm getting a hedgehog soon and I'm thinking that the 85 gallon aquarium I bought is way too big for a new baby hedgehog. Is there anyway I can make a cage at home? I just spent nearly $700 on the aquarium and supplies and I really don't feel like spending hundreds more. What could I use around the home to make a cage for my new hedgehog?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

In your other thread you say you don't want any carnivorous animals, but hedgehogs are carnivores


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

theres no such thing as too big a cage, how long/wide is your tank?

i havent seen the thread SS is referring too but hedgehogs are carnivorous, they eat cat kibble, wet cat food, fresh insects, dried insects, various meats & eggs


----------

